# Pinto Bean Recipe



## kjbalcar (Dec 2, 2005)

Wanted to make a pot of beans tomorrow. Looking for a **** good
recipe. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Need to be soaking your beans overnight

I have no recipe but i use a ham hock
chili powder
one whole onion 
salt pepper
slap yo mamma
one whole garlic clove "I like garlic"
cayenne 
throw in a jalapeño chopped "if ya like it hot" fresh not pickled
and a little strips of an anchoe Chile or new Mexico chili "they come dried"
and then just experiment with any other spices you have or like

I slow cook in a crock pot so you can taste during the process to get to your preferred flavor

I have been trying different combinations lately some better than others . the nice thing is if you have your basic spices its no big deal if they are not great because its cheap to make but So far everyone who has tried my different concoctions have complimented them.

good luck


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

*meat*

I used smoked turkey legs when they were out of ham hocks. You can find them frozen at the grocery store.

Look around and you will find smoked neck bones too, and they work good too.

I just follow the recipe on the bag and spice it up a little with jalepeno and extra garlic.

Now, if you want some other good beans......let's talkd red beans and rice!

Good luck!


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I do not soak them overnight but I hear people do.
I use fresh tomatoes chopped finely, plenty of onion, Garlic and some pepper and cumin. Then I add a package of salt pork that is chopped up. This will add the salt. Cook slowly stirring occasionally so they do not burn on the bottom. Then when the beans are tender. I add some fresh chopped onion and tomato cook for probably another 10 minutes turn the flame off. then add PLENTY of chopped cinantro and let it set. For probably another 10 minutes so the flavor of the cilantro bites. Enjoy.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I use ham hocks most of the time, but occasionally I used a soup bone from the honey baked ham place. Some of the honey baked ham stores are extremely proud of them and charge a lot, some stores are a lot cheaper. Look around for the best deal. They are usually huge with ham all over them. I get two pots out of one bone because I break it down at the joint and there is plenty of ham. When I don't use the honey baked home bones and use ham hocks I add a couple tablespoons of honey anyway. You don't want it to taste like candy, just an underlying sweetness. It really kicks it up IMHO. Also add at least one quart of low sodium chicken broth in the beginning. It adds more depth to the flavor.

Of course, this isn't the full recipe I use, but can kick up any one you use.

Tate


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

I do almost the same fresh onions and jalepenos, but use ro-tel and here is the big differance i will put a lb or so of my deer breakfast sausage, and some times a chopped up link can u tell i like meat in my beans !!! always soak overnight ! and cook until the beans start to loose there shape , very soft !


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Fiesta Pinto Bean Seasoning is good stuff. It gives your beans a chili flavor.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Beans salt water


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Fiesta Pinto Bean Seasoning is good stuff. It gives your beans a chili flavor.


 X2! I use a bag o beans with 5 sliced jalepeno pepers fresh, one onion cut up and a fat back. Spice with a little cayanne if you want some added kick. Cilantro at the end like wakeup does. After reading this trhead, I may change it up a little......yall are good!:cheers:


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

this one sounds tastey but haven't tried it yet...

Place of Origin : Texas
Serves 8-10
Texas-style brisket or ribs without charros is a little like a cowboy without a Stetson hat or Tony Romas. These soulful spicy pinto beans turn up wherever briskets or ribs are roasted to smoky perfection or cabritos (baby goats) come off the turn spit crackling crisp. Native to northern Mexico, charros have become an essential part of Texas barbecue. But unlike the sweet baked beans served with Southern-style barbecue, charros contain not a whit of sugar-which makes them the perfect accompaniment to beef. A simple version might contain a little onion or jalapeno for flavor; the following recipe offers a tongue tingling blast of bacon, tomato, and chilies. By the way, don't be surprised by the soupy consistency of the beans: charros are always served with lots of flavorful broth.
Tips: The purist will want to start with dry pinto beans and cook them from scratch. Not only does this give you the satisfaction of doing the job right. You can also control the sodium (most canned beans are off the chart in salt content) and you get a wonderful bean broth. However, in our hurried age, not everyone will have the time to cook dried beans, so I offer a highly tasty version of charros made with canned beans below.
1 pound (2cups) dried pinto beans
1 medium onion, cut in half
2 bay leaves
2 cloves
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
To finish the charros:
1 tablespoon vegetable oil or butter
3 strips bacon, cut crosswise into strips
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 medium tomato, seeded and finely chopped
2 to 4 jalapeno chilies, seeded and diced (for spicier charros leave the seeds in)
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro

Spread the beans on a baking sheet and pick through them, removing any twigs or pebbles. Rinse the beans in a colander. Place in a large bowl with cold water to cover by 4 inches. Soak the beans in the refrigerator for at least 4 hours, preferably overnight.
Drain the beans in a colander, rinse well, and place them in a large pot with water to cover by 4 inches. Pin the bay leaves to the onion halves with cloves and add to the beans. Gradually bring the beans to a boil. Reduce the heat and gently simmer the beans, loosely covered, until tender (you should be able to crush one between your thumb and forefinger.) The beans should be soupy, but not watery. Add a little salt and pepper.
Meanwhile, heat the oil in a skillet. Add the bacon and cook until lightly browned, 3 minutes. Add the onion and garlic and cook until golden brown, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the tomato, jalapenos, and cilantro and cook until the tomato juices have evaporated, 3 minutes. Stir the mixture into the beans and simmer for 10 minutes. Correct the seasoning, adding the salt and pepper to taste: the beans should be highly seasoned. Serve the charros in small bowls (to hold the broth.)

SUB-RECIPE QUICK CHARROS
Try to find a low sodium bean for this recipe. The best place to look for low sodium beans is at a natural foods store.
Serves 8 to 10

15 ounce cans cooked pinto beans
2 cups chicken or veal stock (for really great charros, used smoked chicken stock)

To finish the charros:
1 tablespoon vegetable oil or butter
3 strips bacon, cut crosswise into strips
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1 medium tomato, seeded and finely chopped
2 to 4 jalapeno chilies, seeded and finely chopped (for spicier charros, leave the seeds in.)
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro
1.Rinse the beans in a colander under cold running water. (This removes some of the excess salt.) Transfer the beans to a saucepan and add the stock. Simmer for 5 minutes.
2. Cook the flavorings as described in Step 3 above. Finish the beans as described above, adding plenty of salt and pepper to taste.​


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

can't believe that none of the recipes above include chili powder. IMO, it is one of the main seasonings that need to be included.


----------



## kjbalcar (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. With the input I got I now have a basic understanding of what to do.:flag:


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Made a pot this weekend with the Fiesta Pinto Bean seasonings. Were good the first day, and excellent the second. 

I cooked the beans with browned bacon pieces, pan sausage, onions, and a bunch of leftover pulled pork from the shoulder I smoked Saturday.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*EASY BEANS*

1 Pound dried Pinto Beans cleaned, then soaked overnight
1 medium jar of your favorite chuncky style salsa (has all the ingredients)
1 link Polska Kelbasa cut up into 1/4" slices

Cook slowly until done (2-3 hours)

Chicken broth is good
Caldo Del Pollo (low salt chicken soup base) is good
Salt at beginning of cooking makes beans hard, so save salt seasoning until just before serving
Rotel Tomatoes with green chiles is good

Enjoy!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

All these recipes look great. I use half water and half chicken stock. If you want to thicken it up a little, add some bean dip


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Easy....

Soak'm over night. Add a hamhock or two into a crock pot. Add a can of Rotel. Cook the beans until done. Season with LaFiesta Fajita seasoning.
If you salt them too early, they become mush...


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

My go to beans always use the ham thats still on the bone which I start the night before on low in the crock pot. By next morning the bone is ready to come out and the meat will fall off it. I always season with chili powder, cumin, garlic, salt and pepper. I rough chop an onion and throw that in there and more ham if need be and let cook until I get home. Usually that is all that I need to do.

I did have a gal bring me some that used chorizo as a main meat/seasoning for the beans and those were bad a--! I have tried but can't duplicate them... I like my way for more of a meal, these would be way cool for a side like ranch style beans would be (I still use a little bacon and onion in those, lol.).


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

When you get down to it, it's really hard to mess up a pot of beans if you use the seasonings you like. Although it can be done.:cheers:


----------

